# toxic plant help?



## kelsgrv (Mar 7, 2017)

I have an umbrella plant in my budgie's play room because I read it was safe for them. However I just read today that it is on the toxic list so now I am confused as to which one it is? Lime ate part of a leaf of the plant a few days ago... He is acting completely normal which makes me feel better but still I am worried. I feel awful this even happened in the first place. Any advice would help thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If your budgie is showing no signs of being ill at this time and it's been a few days already then he will probably be just fine.

However, Scheffelera (umbrella plant) is considered to be TOXIC and I would recommend you remove it from the room where you keep your budgie.

Anytime you are in doubt - the best thing you can do is leave it out.*


----------



## kelsgrv (Mar 7, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *If your budgie is showing no signs of being ill at this time and it's been a few days already then he will probably be just fine.
> 
> However, Scheffelera is considered to be toxic and I would recommend you remove it from the room where you keep your budgie.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! I removed the plant right away and am hoping he will be fine. I read one article that said scheffelera was safe but I should have done more research...from now on I will be much more careful


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Best wishes to you and your little budgie!

I'll go ahead and close the thread at this time.*


----------

